# catfish bait



## gbliz (Jan 13, 2011)

ANYONE WANT TO SHARE A GOOD HOMEMADE CATFISH BAIT RECIPE??? FOR LAKES:yes:


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

chicken livers soak in oil and soy sauce, and let sit in the sun for a few hours.
chopped up mullet
ivory soap
pizza dough
hot dog peices


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

shrimp soaked in italian dressin


----------



## Pepperoni (Dec 6, 2009)

*Catfish Bait*

*I like to use hotdogs, preferably beef or with a skin. I cut the thickness of the gap on my hooks, about 3/8 inch, into little hockey-puck shapes. Pass the hook as far toward the center as possible. Done correctly, the shank will lay flat on one cut side and the barb will lie on the other side; this hides the hook well. I catch flatheads, and channel cats as well as carp.*

*I cut an entire pack of hotdogs at once, then freeze in baggies for a quick exit out the door on mornings when the urge to fish strikes. I usually add a handful of corn and a dozen dough balls to each baggie.  Left over minnows get thrown in too. Be prepared.*


:thumbup:


----------



## gbliz (Jan 13, 2011)

chad403 said:


> chicken livers soak in oil and soy sauce, and let sit in the sun for a few hours.
> chopped up mullet
> ivory soap
> pizza dough
> hot dog peices


what kind of oil ???


----------

